# Which of these two would you suggest?



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

It will be for surf fishing. If theres one that you think is better and is about the same price let me know too please.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_89126_151001001_151000000_151001000_151-1-1

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_89108_151001001_151000000_151001000_151-1-1


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

Newell, I love mine and you can get more line cap.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Get a 7000 CS Pro Rocket, you will love it!


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

*Newell:* anything around the 3 series (332-5, 338-5, 344-5) or 5 series ( 533, 540, 546).

SP


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I love Abu's but some claim their drags are inferior... most admit they are super smooth and cast well... get what you feel comfortable with, but unless you are casting spoons and plugs you might really be happier with non-levelwind... you'll see better distances, food for thought

jc


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

If those are your two choices go w/ the 10000i. Larger line capacity. One good wade out/cast with bait and weight...back to rod holder.....and you'll be pretty low on line w/the 7000.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Which ever you choose first try this sight www.tackledirect.com , just a quick glance over there , and I saw that you would save about $ 60.00


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Id go with a penn GS series,525, 535, 545, or 555. or a diawas sealine in sha 20, 30, 40, or 50. I own a 7000 and its a great reel, I took off the level wind to get more distance, its a good reel for bull reds and thorwing spoons for jacks. But I like my 535 alot more.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Mudskipper nailed it. 
Except I'm more partial to the GS 525mag.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Ive casted a 525 a couple times before and it casted awesome. I was thinking about getting one for my LD-X, but I shyed away from it due to line cap. I know I could have put pp on it, but I went with the 535.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

matagordamudskipper said:


> Ive casted a 525 a couple times before and it casted awesome. I was thinking about getting one for my LD-X, but I shyed away from it due to line cap. I know I could have put pp on it, but I went with the 535.


I've never cast a GS535 or 545, but they should be great reels. 
I have 2 GS525, one is the adjustable mag version and the other is the earlier non mag version(which I magged). With 300yd of 30# braid and a 20# mono topshot, I'll take on anything I would expect to successfully fight on a 7000 spooled with just mono and they cast better. 
The GS525 mag is a definite step up in casting, compared to the earlier version.
The GS555 is another awesome casting reel, but its in another size class, compared to the GS525 or 7000 ABU.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a 535 GS still havent magged it yet but plan on it. I loaded it with 500 yards of 50# pp and top it off with anything from 50# to 20#.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

I love a good ole 7000! Alway's used any kinda Abu cuz when u put your thumb on the spool of em, there is no chance of puttin it in freespool! And they sureee cast good! Nice and smooth. Seen people tighten down the drag with a wrench tho cuz they don't have a real strong drag...


----------

